# Actualizar Python a una versión superior a la 2.6.

## blind010

Hola,

tengo un servidor dedicado con OVH y necesito instalar en la máquina una version de python superior a la 2.6 y el framework django. La máquina tiene instalada Gentoo pero no se cómo hacer para saber qué versión tiene instalada.

He buscado por google, y al hacer esto:

```
# cat /etc/gentoo-release 

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14
```

Pero mirando el histórico de versiones de Gentoo no me coincide con ninguna, por lo que deduzco que ese indicador de versión es erroneo. La versión que tiene instalada seguro que debe ser muy antigua porque llevo ya unos años con el servidor y nunca lo he actualizado.

También me he dispuesto a actualizar python ejecutando el siguiente comando: emerge -av python, pero me ha instalado la versión 2.4.4 y yo necesito una superior a la 2.6. Además no me deja ejecutar el comando python-updater para completar la actualización, no reconoce le comando.

¿Alguien puede echarme una mano? ¿Cómo puedo lograr instalar una versión de python superior a la 2.6?

Gracias de antemano,

un saludo.

----------

## codestation

Ese indicador no es de gentoo como tal ya que no se lleva por versiones, sino del paquete baselayout, y viendo esa versión creo que es del 2006 o antes   :Shocked:  . Lo primero que tienes que hacer es actualizar el árbol de portage con "emerge --sync" y de allí actualizar portage con 

```
emerge -1av =sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13
```

Te digo que instales esa versión en especifico ya que no podrás instalar una más reciente porque seguramente tu versión actual de portage no soporta EAPI=2 y esta versión te servirá de puente para ello. Si tuviste suerte ya podrás actualizar a la ultima versión de portage con

```
emerge -1av sys-apps/portage
```

Seguramente al instalar la ultima version de portage te traiga una versión más actualizada de python como dependencia, sino es asi pues usa el comando que habias utilizado antes para instalar una versión más nueva.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues como ejercicio no está mal actualizar gentoo creo que es muy recomendable hacerlo pero en tu caso te va a costar un poquito ya que lo tienes un poco desfasado y posiblemente te encuentres con paquetes a los que no puedas tratar de forma directa debido a las dependencias.

Empieza por emerge --sync emerge portage system world y los paquetes que te interese tener actualizados, de todas formas hay una guia para hacer esto, he actualizado hace poco un ordenador de sobremesa pero no me he leido la guia, tirando de google y leyendo mensajes del foro me he apañado, aunque seguro que he dado alguna vuelta de mas por no leerle.

 *Quote:*   

>  Tendras que cambiar al perfil 2010.0 antes de emerge --sync si no lo has hecho ya

 

----------

## JotaCE

 *Quote:*   

>  Tendras que cambiar al perfil 2010.0 antes de emerge --sync si no lo has hecho ya

 

Es imposible cambiar al perfil 2010.0 antes de emerge --sync dado que aun no existe (para ti) en el arbol portage.

Podrias postear la salida del comando 

```
localhost # ln -FGg /etc/make.profile
```

o tambien puede ser util 

```
localhost # eselect profile list
```

Es muy importante saber que tan antigua es tu instalacion antes de pensar en actualizar.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *jotaCE wrote:*   

> Es imposible cambiar al perfil 2010.0 antes de emerge --sync dado que aun no existe (para ti) en el arbol portage.
> 
> 

 

En ralidad asumia que el perfil ya estuviera en portage y queria decir que con emerge --sync se le actualizaria portage al nuvo perfil, claro esta que si no tiene el perfil en portage para conseguirlo tiene que ejecutar el comando antes y supongo que volver a correr dicho comando para que se actualice a dicho perfil.

----------

## Txema

A mí me surge una duda... ¿cómo has sido capaz de instalar y configurar un servidor con Gentoo... y no sabes actualizar...?

Te recomiendo que te leas TODA la guía de Gentoo porque parece que o bien no la has visto nunca o hace ya tanto que se te ha olvidado todo y realmente necesitas saber la importancia de --sync, la diferencia entre -av y -avu (que es lo que tú necesitas) y muchas otras cosas, porque te van a hacer falta, mucha falta si pretendes poner esa vieja reliquia al día  :Wink: 

Échale un vistazo a [Gentoo] Politicas de Actualización de Software (Abierto)

Un saludo.

----------

## ensarman

esque ha comprado un dedicado ps, ya venia instalado gentoo...

sigue la recomendacion de la actalizacion

emerge --sync

emerge -pvuDN world

si ahi esta el python 2.6 bacan, si no cambia el perfil pero depsues de hacer el emerge --sync 

leete el handbook de gentoo instala gentoo en tu PC por lo menos hazlo en una maquina virtual para que aprendas a usarlo, creo que esa seria la recomendación de todos. haz esto antes todo porque así aprenderás a cambiar el perfil o a manejar los archivos de configuración

----------

## JotaCE

Yo no haria eso aun. pero como dijo aquel.... "ahi tu"

----------

